# Does anyone know what Brace is?



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm looking at pictures from a dog show. The handler has two german shepherds with her, receiving an award. Where the sign would normally say what the catagory is, (BOB etc.) it says Brace. 

Can anyone tell me what this is?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It's a non-regular obedience class where the handler works two dogs, side by side, at a time.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Elaine said:


> It's a non-regular obedience class where the handler works two dogs, side by side, at a time.


I've also seen brace classes in conformation shows (not sure if they were AKC sanctioned, rare breed shows, UKC or what).


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh that's pretty cool. I train them together all the time but they aren't attached to each other and they're off leash. (but they're right next to each other)

I have to try this, it looks like fun! I wonder if it's hard to train?


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> I'm looking at pictures from a dog show. The handler has two german shepherds with her, receiving an award. Where the sign would normally say what the catagory is, (BOB etc.) it says Brace.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what this is?


 
Hi Whiteshepherds

Here is a picture of a friends brace in confirmation at a ckc event in ontario,the mother daughter team won best brace in show hard to believe there is two dogs together


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

BUBBAGSD said:


> Here is a picture of a friends brace in confirmation at a ckc event in ontario,the mother daughter team won best brace in show hard to believe there is two dogs together


That is just so sharp looking! (beautiful dog too, can only see one, lol) Is this something sled dogs would learn to do seeing how they have to work in unison?

Now I need to go convince Annie and Harley that they have to be willing to work side by side...I can already hear the protests.


----------

